# What size / type wood



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

I have built a few small HO structures from wood that turned out ok. I want to try some more elaborate structures and just wondered what size or thickness wood you all are using for HO buildings? I already have a collection of wood strips but I think most of it is balsa and it appears that is not the best option for building.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I like to use heavy card stock for building walls. Hobby Shops
have plastic construction materials width various wall surfaces such
as corrugated, brick, shingle, and clapboard. If a gable roof,
I use a very fine grade sandpaper painted. Basswood offers 
strength for your building framing. 

Some hobby stores have windows and doors of various designs but
I use plastic L beams to make them. The face of the L becomes
outer frame, and the angle establishes the setback. 

I couldn't do any of it without my HO scale ruler. With it I get
a real feet and inches plan and simply mark and cut the model
material in HO feet and inches. 

It sometimes seems that you could erect a real building in the
time it takes to do some of this stuff...but then, that's why
we do it...an enjoyable pass time.

Don


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks, the first few things I built I used converted measurements and that is a pain. I now have an HO ruler that I am using. I also bought some of the plastic corrugated, block and brick for buildings. My first attempts were OK but not to the quality I think I can produce over time. The store/box buildings are nice but can get real pricey. I also bought a box of windows and doors but they want last long.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

I forgot to ask where do you find the plastic angle beams for your doors and windows?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Evergreen do a wide range of plastic angle beams and a lot of other useful stuff too. If your LHS doesn't have them I think they do mail order. http://www.evergreenscalemodels.com


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I enjoy scratchbuilding. I have used both wood and styrene. Basswood is my choice of wood materials as it is harder than balsa and can be had with scribed siding. The first picture of the freight station was totally scratchbuilt out of wood. 










Evergreen is my favorite when it comes to styrene. This building was done with Evergreen products. Both the freight station and Roberts Milling were scratch built because of space limitations and I need a building to fit into a given area. 










I have also built structures using a combination of both, but I think basswood is probably my favorite.

As for door and windows, I like Grandt Line products as they have a wide variety of both available.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

Very nice buildings. How that my trains are running I want to spend more time building. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Plastruct is another brand that offers various plastic beams,
ladders and other scale construction materials.

My local hobby shop has both Evergreen and Plastruct,
as well as Basswod and Balsa in various scale sizes.

Scratch building is a very enjoyable part of model
railroading. The first attempts are like...well, first
attempts...but with each attempt you realize how you can
do it better...

Don


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks, I have to buy everything online. I don't have a train store nearby only a generic hobby store. I do get glue, paint and wood from them. I went to a train show last week (75 mi.) and picked up a few things cheap. Like their prices mich better than online.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You can buy these items on line but it's one of those things you really need to pick over yourself. But I guess with real hobby stores disappearing fast we might be forced to buy over the net. K & S metal centre is another one that's very useful if you need brass and metal tubing, sections etc.

http://www.ksmetals.com/products.html


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> You can buy these items on line but it's one of those things you really need to pick over yourself. But I guess with real hobby stores disappearing fast we might be forced to buy over the net. K & B metal centre is another one that's very useful if you need brass and metal tubing, sections etc.


I guess the real hobby stores are drying up like RadioShack. I still like to see and sometimes touch what I am buying. I have bought many things from a photo that weren't what I expected when I got my hands on them.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

The two Hobby Lobby stores near me both carry an assortment of both balsa and basswood. Nothing scribed or special -- just basic model-sized lumber. But I go near those stores frequently and what they do have is a lot cheaper than paying shipping.


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

I scratch build a lot of stuff. I found it more economical to buy a 4" table saw and cut my own wood. Most of the time I cut up wood that I get for free or really cheap. The big paint string sticks are ideal. Lattice strip is good too. I have bought a little bit of siding and wood shapes that are so much of a pain to cut that I'd rather buy them. From the wood I have bought I like Northeastern the best. You can get it in HO scale sizes. Which is easier for me than doing all the math to figure it all out.
I've tried making windows. Getting them from Grandt Line is easier, takes less time and they look better.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

I just bought one of the 4" saws too. Haven't even used it but it is ready. I looked at the paint stirrers too and have a few laying around just waiting. Got to clean off my work bench to make room.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

My favorite wood comes from Northeastern Scale Lumber. They have just about anything you would need wood-wise to scratch build. Here's the website:
http://www.northeasternscalelumber.com/

D.A.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

D.A., I took a look at your website and you have some very nice stuff there! :appl:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Wood structures*

You might want to look online for model aircraft plywood. As the name implies, it's used to build flying model aircraft; due to it's high strength and light weight. You can get any thickness from 1/32" up to 1/4". I use it for the inner walls of wood models. On the outside, I glue on scribed basswood. Grant line offers an extensive line of plastic window and door castings that look great. I cut a slightly undersize hole for each window, then file it out till it fits. ACC super glue holds the plastic frames to the wood walls. The walls can be joined to each other using basswood beams glued inside the corners.

Regards,
Traction Fan


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

traction fan said:


> You might want to look online for model aircraft plywood. As the name implies, it's used to build flying model aircraft; due to it's high strength and light weight. You can get any thickness from 1/32" up to 1/4".


Although you might think ply from a model aircraft shop is stronger and lighter it is not the case. I know I used to run one. It's simply ply that has been cut into handy pieces and sold at a higher price. The only one which is different is Marine Ply which is used in boat manufacture and is resistant to water and may be stronger.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Aircraft plywood*

Cyclops;

It still works well for building model railroad structures. I'll take your word on the origins of wood, and suitability of the material for aircraft. I don't plan on building any planes; but I have used, and really like it for the use I recommended it for.

Traction Fan


----------

